# Wash mitts: Noodle or Shaggy?



## FrogPrince (Oct 10, 2010)

Which mitt is least harmful to your paint? The noodle type or the woolly type that makes your hand look like the hand of a yeti?


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

It's really down to personal taste, but I prefer short pile lambswool mitts, like the wookie fist. Dirt is trapped deeper in the pile compared to, say, a microfibre mitt, so there's less chance of creating swirls in the paint. Take a look at Dodo Juice mitts, I find them excellent.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I've even washed my car just with a microfibre cloth when I was in a hurry once. No problem whatsoever. As above I don't think choosing wool or microfibre noodles will make any noticeable difference so go with whichever you like the idea of


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

I use a lambswool mit, got it from halfords.


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Sorry to jump on this thread but wouldnt it be better not to use a mitt at all ? The reason I ask is that a new wash centre has opened close to me (all new German equipment) so thought I'd give it a go, the guy said no need to use a wash mitt at all the pressure is good enough to take all the dirt off and sure enough it did, it even got all the brake dust off without having to scrub the alloys.

Opinions please.

Nick


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

I use a noodle one and the two bucket method personally.



nikos525 said:


> Sorry to jump on this thread but wouldnt it be better not to use a mitt at all ? The reason I ask is that a new wash centre has opened close to me (all new German equipment) so thought I'd give it a go, the guy said no need to use a wash mitt at all the pressure is good enough to take all the dirt off and sure enough it did, it even got all the brake dust off without having to scrub the alloys.
> 
> Opinions please.
> 
> Nick


I presume though that it would only work with snow foam or the likes?


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Mike it's just a lance that uses hot water with what I suppose is some kind of washing liquid, so yeah kinda like snow foam. I was thinking that the only down side would be that it could strip the wax.

I always start at the top & work my way down vertically so that everything would be pushed to the ground.

Nick


----------

